# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Антисуицид от Невзорова)

## June

Не знаю, нарушает ли этот ролик какие-нибудь правила. Если нарушает, то бдительная администрация наверняка его скоро удалит.

Считаю себя обязанным предупредить людей, не выносящих мат ни в каком контексте - вам этот ролик смотреть не рекомендую.

----------


## Nabat

Забавно наблюдать за перезрелым фруктом, пытающемся разглагольствовать в парадигме пубертатного подростка. Как бы это назвать так, чтобы кратко и емко... Недоразвитость. Да, пожалуй, верное слово.

----------


## tempo

)))

не люблю Невзорова, но этот ролик хорош )

----------


## June

В оправдание “фрукта” скажу, что обращается он скорее не к малочисленной аудитории суицидников, а к более многочисленной аудитории оппозиционно настроенных сограждан. Факт обращения совершенно не означает, что он так думает. Он лишь считает выгодным это сказать.

----------


## tempo

Устами говнююка глаголет иногда и истина.

(c) Tempo Socratis, ПСС, том 3, стр.117.
 :Smile:

----------

